# Hells ER



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

With the obvious popularity of reality tv and the penchant to award the best of the worst an award they really don't deserve in any way shape or form. I would like to propose a new tv show format based on Hells Kitchen.
I call it Hells ER. The first episode can be a real emergency room with a group of 12 orderlys, pharmacy counter help, etc. They get to be Drs. in a real ER and they compete with each other to see who can learn emergency medicine on a HS education. The winner gets to be Chief of Surgery at a major US Teaching Hospital!

Then maybe Hells Airport where they get to be pilots or air traffic controllers, Yeah...that's the ticket!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

****'s school district! Some of the schools I've taught in..... Oy!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

oh my.

Now, the tantalizing preview of the kitchen version hinted that someone was almost killed. Trip to the H-ER perhaps? 

Btw, I think that the contestants might do quite well considering what I've seen in some ERs. There is a hospital I will not go to in NY... ever... no matter what. 

yikes


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ch that would definitely be a Hells ER! Can you imagine 12 people with only a High School Diploma doing this stuff! Wonder who would volunteer for the morgue? Cause you know someone is going to die and get sued for malpractice then you would have a sequel "Hells Law" thats funny I don't care who you are! Oh boy I am starting to sound like Bigwheel I am getting outta here before I type to much. Good idea Ch.

Rgds Rook


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

CH,

That's about the funniest thing I've pictured in my mind in a long time. Maybe they could.... The possibilities are endless.

BTW when's the last time you received a truck in the middle of a dinner shift and made all the cooks abandon the line to go receive it?   

In your version of things in the Control tower they could have to go unload a plane in the middle of an air-traffic ruush hour. They could put all the planes in a holding pattern and some could be close to running out of fuel. 

Yeah I know it's ridiculous but so is reality TV.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

OldSchool, not trying to get off topic but love your train setup that looks great!

Rgds Rook

Sorry Ch....


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

No kidding Rook. That's impressive.

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

He,he,he, I thought so Jock. Humor seems to be the order of the day.

Rgds Rook


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"...in the Control tower they could have to go unload a plane in the middle of an air-traffic ruush hour. They could put all the planes in a holding pattern and...*

Or, they could have the President of the United States order a haircut in his plane sitting on the runway with all other traffic shut down for security while...

Nah, that's too far-fetched even for reality TV.

Mike :roll:


----------

